# LGD won't quit barking



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I have 2 Maremma pups, 5 months old. They are wonderful except for one problem - Terra barks at the neighbor, most of the night. (I know there was a thread concerning barking a while back but I couldn't locate it, sorry.) She sits in the pasture and looks down at his house and barks, from the minute he gets home (6:30) until his house is dark. He works in his shop with the radio on, and a yard light on, and she barks, and barks, and barks. 

I work nights and I'm trying to sleep, and I get myself so upset because she won't STOP. She really likes this guy because on the weekends he comes to the fence line and pets her, and brings treats for all the critters. She does not bark like this during the day, and I'm positive it's mostly about the neighbor. Sometimes she barks because other dogs on the hill are barking. I know this is a puppy-thing because I've read similar posts, and thank God we're not close enough to any other neighbors who would be annoyed with her. She will bark appropriately if the coyotes are around, so she is doing her job, mixed in with the crazy barking. 

I'm going nuts. I want the perfect dogs, and I forgot how trying it can be with puppies. I don't know if there is a solution, besides the fact that she will grow up. Her brother never barks like this. Thanks for listening.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

HilltopDaisy said:


> She really likes this guy because on the weekends he comes to the fence line and pets her, and brings treats for all the critters. She does not bark like this during the day, and I'm positive it's mostly about the neighbor.


My Luna barks often at the activity the neighbors do. They will be working in their garage and she knows they are there, so figures she should announce her presence as just 'being around' and noticed. When they go inside, she quits.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought that was a trait of the LDG.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

That makes it kind of hard to determine if something is wrong if you have a dog that constantly crys wolf! I can't really remember if my LGD did that as a pup. He doesn't do it now at 5 years old, though. (I wish I could say the same thing about the blasted boxer that lives across the road. Yap, yap yap...)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

No one but YOU should be feeding or interacting at all with your LGD. It's only teaching her bad habits
They are NOT pets
Hopefully she will outgrow it soon once she realizes the noise is normal


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Bandit barks at the neighbors....they are constantly bringing in a boat or a camper or having 5-6 trucks in the road. He lets them know he's here and on duty. If someone comes up to the house he's there barking. The ONLY way they pet him is if they are friends that I want him to accept. Hopefully next week we start on changing our fencing so that his chickens are with him full time. I'm sure that then he will bark more.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

what is an LGD


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

My LGD's are in with 14 goats, 2 sheep, a horse, and about 80 poultry. I WANT them to accept my neighbor as part of the "family", and I really think the barking is a puppy-thing. I was very frustrated when I posted this because it's interfering with my sleep. I think I need to instruct the neighbor to also command "NO!!" when she barks so much.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

michiganfarmer said:


> what is an LGD


Livestock Guardian Dog. We have a terrible problem with coyotes, weasels, racoons, skunks, etc., in my part of NY. I have a herd of Nigerian Dwarf goats and heritage turkeys.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Get a pair of hearing protectors and wear them when you have to sleep. :shrug: It works for DH's snoring for me. Occasionally I don't move our Pyr to the barn at night and he'll bark all night right under our bedroom window. It doesn't bother me with the hearing protection but it keeps DH up all night. He's a lot better on the nights when he is across the road at the barn. Then his bark is completely appropriate and we wake up and check if there is something that he's really upset about.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to go outside with her. When she barks once or twice, praise and treat, then distract her. Stay out with her and at the first bark (after the praise), slap your hands and say, "Terra, leave it." When she stops (probably from shock) praise her.

I know you would rather sleep, but unless you want her inside with you when you are sleeping, you have to train her to accept the light and noise on the other side of the fence. A couple of barks to alert the pack is sufficient.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

There's always the bark collars. Shave her throat hair, and set it on high. That's my do it once, and do it right thought.
Barking-tooting and tooting-all night long is NOT protection. Some of the most diligent guards are silent, until about to spring into action.
Forbid the neighbor to communicate in any way with her. If he keeps it up, she'll be over at his house, instead of your's.


----------

